
Apple Releases WatchOS with FDA approved electrocardiogram... - sahin-boydas
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/06/watchos-5-1-2-released-with-ecg-app/
======
sahin-boydas
These are the features

& New ECG app on Apple Watch Series 4 (US and US territories only)

* Allows you to take an electrocardiogram similar to a single-lead electrocardiogram

* Can indicate whether your heart rhythm shows signs of atrial fibrillation—a serious form of irregular heart rhythm—or sinus rhythm, which means your heart is beating in a normal pattern

* Saves ECG waveform, classification and any noted symptoms in a PDF on the Health app on iPhone to share with your doctor

\- Adds the ability to receive an alert if an irregular heart rhythm that
appears to be atrial fibrillation is detected (US and US territories only)

\- Enables direct access to supported movie tickets, coupons, and rewards
cards in Wallet when tapped to a contactless reader

\- Receive notifications and animated celebrations when you achieve daily
maximum points in a day during an Activity competition

\- New Infograph complications for Mail, Maps, Messages, Find My Friends,
Home, News, Phone, Remote

